# dust collection



## Really (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guy's new to this forum, I know that this has been an on going topic, but the question I have has to do with the size of the pipe being used for the dust collection from the tools. Being that the dust collection ports are not 4" on all the machines and the blast gates are not 4", and they don't fit 4" pipe, and the blast gates are tapered at the end of the gate. the question is I'm not sucking dust and debree over 6' so what's the difference be if I used 3" PVC at the machine's to make my connection and increased to 4" in between on the way to the dust collector. in a perfect world everything would fit like it's suppose to however we know how it goes LOL thanks.
'


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The only way to answer your question is if you provide more info. What dust collector do you have?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Just because the port is a certain size does not mean you can't cut a larger port and make it bigger. 
There's no law that says you can't modify your own machines.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Smaller pipe size will decrease CFM (but also increase velocity). Which is more important depends on what type of tool you are collecting dust from. CFM usually wins except for sanders, which usually do well with shop vacs or small dust extractors.

A 6" pipe is double the surface area of a 4" pipe. Usually a true dust collector machine won't work well with a small port or small diameter hose (ie: less than 4"). As an example, look at the dust collection port that comes with some bandsaws. It is 2" diameter and does a terrible job at collecting the dust.

I use a wall mounted 2 hp cyclone, hard piped with 6" metal ductwork, and it works great.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Not to be the grammar police, but it might help us understand your post if you use capitalization and punctuation.


----------



## Really (Jun 25, 2017)

Yeah, I guess I should have said it was a Jet 1.5 H.P., with the canister type filter, and sucks at 1100 CFM. modified with a wok type of vortex cone. I just have a small shop for my entertainment. Being as I'm now retired I wont go for the larger 6" pipe which is way to expensive, and to hard to find P V C pipe and fittings at the local box store's. But I could run with two 4" pipes open to increase the CFM's . All my machines already have the so called 4" ports, haven't hade trouble in the past with the 4" flex hose. That's one thing I did do was to make sure that all the machines did have 4" ducting coming from them. and to the grammar police is this better ??? LOL. I'm thinking of making a manifold to duct the machines off of 2 on one and 3 on the other.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Yeah, I guess I should have said it was a Jet 1.5 H.P., with the canister type filter, and sucks at 1100 CFM. modified with a wok type of vortex cone. I just have a small shop for my entertainment. Being as I m now retired I wont go for the larger 6" pipe which is way to expensive, and to hard to find P V C pipe and fittings at the local box store s. But I could run with two 4" pipes open to increase the CFM s . All my machines already have the so called 4" ports, haven t hade trouble in the past with the 4" flex hose. That s one thing I did do was to make sure that all the machines did have 4" ducting coming from them. and to the grammar police is this better ??? LOL
> 
> - Really


6" is more than likely too large for that dust collector to get a good enough air speed. You probably could do 5" but that's hard to come by but 4" is going to be the size to use.

Also, realistically there's no way that dust collector is 1100 cfm. Manufacturers play very fast and loose with the numbers. Best case scenario, with 4" ducting you're going to get 400 cfm. Cyclones reduce that even more.
With my HF, which is more or less a 1 1/2, I got 375 after a cyclone and 20' of 4" pipe.


----------

